# R32 illuminated rear panel. Anyone have one??



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone had one of these panels on their R32 ? ?

ita a FACTORY OPTION illuminated rear panel ? ?










I'm interested to see how rare these are, i didnt know they even made them, and have never seen one before...

... so when a mate of mine spotted one for sale abroad, i bought it (after a lot of negotiating), hence my interest as to how rare it is..

all the best..

Tony


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I kinda doubt that's a factory issue item.


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

my point exactly kismetcapitan.. i've never even heard of one, let alone seen one.. 

maybe these pics will show it better... i have the panel at home now and its NOT a home made one guaranteed... the letters are chrome looking when its not lit, and aqua green when it is (not blue like the first pic)... i think the voltage given out by the little DC-AC Inverter determines the colour to a certain extent...



















...so if its not factory then can anyone shed any light on where its come from??

personally it looks factory to me, its definitely NOT home made, so if anyone knows for certain if this was indeed a factory option, or if its definitely an aftermarket add on i would be VERY interested to know more..

all the best..

Tony


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

*cant remember*

I saw a thread somewhere where some guy was making these and selling them on ebay. It was either on here or 

Skyline Owners Forum - A Nissan Skyline Enthusiast Community

hope this helps


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

my mate had one but not illuminated, looked OE, he also had the rear side windows illuminated script, same as Scott and i think he said in his post that it was OE part.


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

That actually was a factory option. A very rare one, but factory none the less. As a matter of fact I just ordered one for my GTR33 from Nissan JPN. Cant wait to get it.


-Sayajin


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

its me selling them on ebay lucky shot, but thats the 33 and not the 32...

glad to know this was a factory option tho, it is definitely quality, altho the panel itself has seen better days and is a little bit marked...

maybe you could pop up the details of the factory panel you just ordered Sayajin as it may be useful.. i didnt know these were still available to buy to be honest, how much are they??

all the best..

Tony


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Sounds good but how would an aftermarket one blend in to the original R32 rear as its a single piece bumper/skyline panel??

TT


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

I have a factory option one on an R33 GTR. They all illuminate green as standard.


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in the process of getting instructions TT, but i THINK you have to drill 2 small holes in the original umper, not certain at the minute tho... this panel is no more then 10mm thick at any one point, and curved so it would blend in nicely i feel...

on the back of this panel are 2 torpedo shaped fasteners which would suggest the original panel has to be drilled, as soon as i get confirmation i will post up details...

T


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

as promised TT heres how this panel is fixed to the R32 original.... it looks like 2 small holes for the clips to fix into and one larger hole for the electric wire to go through... plus some double sided tape i would guess, or glue of some sort...

a good bodyshop would be able to blend this in tho i would guess as its only 10mm or so thick... anyway, heres the pics..

this is the left side (2 holes, 1 for fixing, 1 for wire)









this is the right side with one hole..









all the best..

Tony


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if its a factory item, it'll have nissan manufaturing marks/date codes etc, nissan logo and possibly a part number on it.

mook


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

hiya mook, the back is covered in what looks like a double sided sticky sheet, well half of it is...

i can see some numbers/letters that look like SE-18 or BE-18...

i'm gunna clean it all up anyway so will report back when its cleaned up..

Tony


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

Ant Flemming had a red R32 GTR for sale a couple of years ago with an illuminated back panel. I'm sure he told me that it was an aftermarket item. As far as I know the illuminated panels on the R33 were a factory option only, (had one on my Gts-t that glowed green). As far as I know there arn't many R33's around in the UK with the factory option - 4 at the last count.


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

hi floyd, i think theres quite a lot of R33's with the factory illuminated rear panel.... i know of more then 4 anyway, altho admittedly they arent that common...

the R32 one i have may be an aftermarket addition, altho opinions differ.. to be honest in appearance it is identical to the "look" of the R33 factory illuminated option, the same colour and effect, everything... that said would the factory offer an option that meant drilling the original panel?? i'm not sure they would..

so the jury;s still out it seems, if anyone has a definite answer to this, maybe they have had a R32 since new with a panel like this on it from NEW..

all help appreciated guys.. thank you..

Tony


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

V1H said:


> my mate had one but not illuminated, looked OE, he also had the rear side windows illuminated script, same as Scott and i think he said in his post that it was OE part.



I have a factory fitted set on my 32:smokin: . 
I have only seen one other car so far in the UK with another, but they did not have then in the rear quarter windows like mine. 

I have never seen another GTR anywhere with all 3 in 9 years of looking. :smokin: :smokin:

Poor photo, but its the only one I have to hand.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I really do like that on the 32. I'm not one for 'bling' or into daft styling but I think that is really smart. Depending on price and colour I'd be interested.

TT


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah me too, cant be assed with the work though, how much?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

tarmac terror said:


> ...... I'm not one for 'bling' or into daft styling ............



Me neither.
I was going to take them off when I first got it, but then grew to love to authentic Tokyo racer look. :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

ace, now i have an answer... so yours is also a seperate panel scott??

this one obviously fixes onto the original one piece panel with 2 clips that fix into holes..

if you look at yours in the daylight do the letters look like they are mirror polished?? hard to explain really...

from what i can make out the colour is determined by the voltage of the inverter.. are these supposed to shine blue or the greeney colour as they do on the 33??

thanks again for all the help guys,, really happy to have found someone with one of these on their car..

Tony


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

Well as mine is for a GTR33 I do not know about one for a R32. Sorry.

I actually ordered mine directly from my supplier so I dont have too much info on it. I hope for it to arrive in the next few weeks from JPN. When it gets here I will give you guys all the info as well as post up pics. 

-Sayajin


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

TonyT1965 said:


> ace, now i have an answer... so yours is also a seperate panel scott??
> 
> this one obviously fixes onto the original one piece panel with 2 clips that fix into holes..
> 
> ...



Tony,

Yes, it is a separate panel, around 8mm thick, attached over the usual embossed Skyline 
lettering on the rear bumper. When not illuminated the letters are chrome.

The rear quarter windows have louvers inside with the same illuminating Skyline at the bottom of each.

They all illuminate a light green, as in my sign off. (Below)

I love it now and I'm very glad I never remover them.


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

massive help scott, thank you.... i bought this after much wrangling on my part, for more then i should have, but i really wanted it.. wouldnt mind its only gunna go on my wall lol...

at least i now know that its factory, which is what i wanted to hear to be honest...

i will try and get the quarter light ones now.. what do they say??

all the best..

tony


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

well, after months of trying to find an inverter i finally tracked one down in the US... and heres the results... ithink you will agree this looks stunning, and was well worth the effort on my part to get it working and save it from the scrap heap..





































my wife wont let me put it on the wall as i had originally hoped, so once i've checked and renewed all the wiring and made it easier to fit i will ebay it...

watch this space if you like it and have an R32... 

Tony

p.s. cheers for all the help and support i've received from members on here recently, much appreciated guys...


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

TonyT1965 said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone had one of these panels on their R32 ? ?
> 
> ita a FACTORY OPTION illuminated rear panel ? ?
> 
> ...


Very much a chav-esque bolt on accessory that should be left for Novas ans Saxos:chuckle:


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

lol.. your opinion of course... altho i can safely say you wont find a chav driving an R32 in this country with one of these on it i dont think...

each to their own tho, i'd hardly compare this to a blue flashin gearknob, but there ya go..

T


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Tony,

I am glad you got it running.

I missed your question to me about the rear qtr windows.
The also say '*SKYLINE*'.

You can just make them out in the picture I posted above.


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

no worries scott, i tried to source some rear quarter window ones but absolutely no chance unfortunately..

all the best.. i must say the colour is amazing, and i went for a variable voltage inverter so it can be dimmed right down if needed..

Tony


----------



## munchie (Dec 29, 2006)

yes, i am definitely interested in having one for my R32 Gts-t. 
I saw a car on ebay that had that panel in blue already fitted. Pls, if anyone finds a supplier and costs, post it up!

many thanks


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Would one fit on a R34? Or do they have to be R32s?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Sure you could glue it on the back of a 34, but its made to fit the profile and arounf the rear lights of the 32. Sorry.


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

munchie, this is the only one i have ever seen for sale for the R32, and scotts is the only R32 i know of that actually has one of these... so i imagine sourcing one will be nearly impossible (unless someone knows otherwise of course)...

i reckon this one might be on ebay in a month or so to be honest, i'll let ya know if i advertise it...

all the best..

Tony


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Tony,

Why are you not fitting it to your car?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

:smokin: 
I found one !!!!!
Sent to me by my better half for xmas after being sent from America:bowdown1: 
Tony how does the light work? is it led or bar led or single bulb?
Mine was cracked in transit :squintdan 
Not bad enough that it cant be repaired but i am concerned that it may have broken the bulb or lighting 
I have the original step down transformer but as yet no luck on getting it to light up! 
Would love to get it to change clolour too. 
Red to act with brake light would be one option 
Jay


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

you're a very lucky man jay.. these are extremely rare..

its none of what u mentioned, it is lit by electro luminescent (EL) sheet which need around 300v to illuminate it..

the sheet itself is prety robust but if you're getting nothing then it may be broken, which to be fair would mean stripping it all down to replace which would be a pain...

it could be ur inverter thats gone bang, if you want my number pm me and i'll give it to you, no probs, be easier to explain... i could also tell you where i got my inverter from or if u'd prefer you could come over to mine and try it, altho there are easier ways to try it...

pm me, i'll help all i can, and well done to your good lady for finding one..

Tony


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

scott, i dont have a skyline anymore, i have a 300zx now.... i used to have a R33 and thats when i started making the rear led panels, i now just make them to order for the guys and gals on SOC... i saw this in australia and was going to put it on my wall, the wifes put paid to that idea tho bless her.. lol..

all the best..

Tony


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Tony,

Let us know when you sell it as I may have it off you.

Corner the market see!!!!


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

no worries scott.. lol.. i'll post it on this thread if i decide to ebay it...

all the best..

Tony


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi all, i've decided to ebay this item, heres a link..

eBay.co.uk: NISSAN SKYLINE R32 REAR ILLUMINATED PANEL - VERY RARE (item 120093776875 end time 11-Mar-07 13:59:23 GMT)

the reserve is a little less then what it has cost me, hpefully someone can make use of it..

all the best, and cheers for all the help with this, especially scott..

Tony


----------

